# happy birthday dacdots



## chris_harper (Sep 11, 2007)

happy birthday.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy  B-Day dac, may it be a great day.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday...Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## meowey (Sep 11, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy birthday, and many more!!


----------



## ultramag (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday David, hope it's a great one!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday David


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dadcots. Hope you have a great one!!!!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 11, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2007)

Many happy returns! May the wind be at your back and the sun in your face  :{)


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy B-Day, hope you have a great one


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 11, 2007)

*Happy Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dacdots!! Hope your day is great!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday David!


----------



## monty (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday, you ole Hillbilly!

From you favorite (I hope!) Yankee!

Cheers!


----------



## desert smokin (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Hope it's your best one yet.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy b-day!


----------



## gofish (Sep 12, 2007)

Dac,

Happy Birthday.  Dont spend the whole day canning!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday David, and many Happy Returns of the day!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't help wondering what you might've smoked to celebrate!...


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 12, 2007)

happy birthday david


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday and may you gert more than you wished for!


----------



## dacdots (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks ever so much everyone,Ive been working long hours and have not had time to post.Its nice to know people think of you.I got new smokin slippers and some bacon hangers and something I wont mention
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I cant figure this out.I was born in 59 yet Im only 29 years old? Thanks again,and yes Monty your still my favorite Yankee.


----------



## dacdots (Sep 13, 2007)

And of course thanks to Debi for the big greeting


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday David!!!


----------

